# Staying Logged in Longer???



## titus0327 (May 14, 2010)

Is there a way (whether it be a setting on my computer or a setting in my profile) to stay logged into the site longer. Im on the site mostly at work and it seems every time I step away for a few minutes I come back and have to re-log on. Not that its a terrible pain, but it would be nice if I could control how long to stay logged on with inactivity.

Thanks.
Chris


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 14, 2010)

Brian may have to answer this one but I think that has to do with your cookie settings and at work that may be off limits.

Make sure to click the "Remember Me" box when you log in and other than that, the cookie should keep you logged in for as long as you want to be.


----------



## ddave (May 14, 2010)

Your boss sent Brian a PM asking him to log you out as often as possible so that maybe you would get some work done. 

Just kidding. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Dave


----------



## titus0327 (May 14, 2010)

Ha. Thats funny. My boss knows how dedicated I am to my "work" though and would assume Im just as dedicated to staying logged in. Hahaha.


----------



## eman (May 14, 2010)

Also some heavy duty security systems will log you off after a set ammount of time. also some will log you out any time you change  to another site or if you log off the net.


----------



## daddyzaring (May 14, 2010)

It is most likely you "work" computer's settings and/or security settings.  I have my computer here at home logged on here 24/7.


----------



## caveman (May 15, 2010)

That is interesting as I have the same issue, at work & at home.  I go away & have to log back in.  Need to investigate................


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 15, 2010)

When you login click remember me. IF you dont you will have to log in frequently.


----------



## caveman (May 15, 2010)

Thank you good Sir.


----------



## titus0327 (May 16, 2010)

I also had the same problem at home.  Clicking remember me worked at home, so I assume it will work at work too (Im pretty sure I dont have any fancy security settings at work).  Thanks everyone.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 16, 2010)

I hope I'm not screwing up-----I haven't logged in for months.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Like I said, I'm not a computer geek.

Bearcarver


----------



## beer-b-q (May 16, 2010)

I never log out only when I reboot my computer or the power goes off...


----------



## Bearcarver (May 16, 2010)

Good, then I guess it doesn't hurt anything. 

Thanks,
Bearcarver


----------



## roltyde (May 16, 2010)

I'm not sure about work computer settings, but I have SMF highlighted in Favorites both at work and home.  Whenever I go to the site, I'm logged on.


----------



## cowgirl (May 16, 2010)

I have the same problem. If I'm not active for awhile on the site, I have to log back in.
One way I've found to get around it is if I know I'm not going to be posting or reading for a few minutes (if the phone rings, cow jumps the fence... etc..)... I click on the "who's online" section.
The "who's online" section page refreshes every few minutes...so that keeps me active and keeps me logged in.

The "who's online" section is reached by clicking on the "Currently Active Users"...


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 16, 2010)

Thanks Jeanie, that's exactly what happens to me. I will have to try that route. I had Windows Vista, and the security settings with that system are a PITA to get a handle on...even my 19-year old boy, who's had computer courses in high school couldn't straighten it out, and he's pretty sharp with these critters...we gave up.

We dumped Vista from this machine and loaded it up with Windows 7. The AVG security has been doing a good job with both operating systems, and Windows 7 is quite a bit easier to keep running the way you want it to, but I still have the inactivity log-out issues. I have a 10 minute window, and I get dumped.

Even if I take too long to post a reply (walk away for a few minutes) or don't preview my reply often enough, I will be logged out.

Hey, one way to get around this would be to run 2 browser windows/tabs for SMF, and just leave one for viewing "who's on-line"...I've run multiple browsers before when searching for a link to post on a reply I have already started...never had any problems doing that.

Thanks again, Jeanie, you da girl!!!

Eric


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 16, 2010)

If you just click remember me when you log in you will not have this problem. Reason being is when you go to another page it remembers you so you dont need to log back in.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 16, 2010)

I tried that a long time ago...all it did for me was allow my browser to remember my user name and password so that when I log in, I type the first letter of my user name and my name appears in a drop/pick list format. Click the name, the password is already there, so hit enter or click log in and you're there.

This is a different situation involving inactivity after being logged in. Server security features I think are the cause. I can log in to my account on many other sites, and if I forget to log out, I'll still be logged in several days later when I visit the site again.

I think SMF just has much better security on this site than other sites I've visited. That, or I still have far too strict of default settings for internet security on my PC, but that wouldn't explain the other sites which don't automatically log me out when I leave, like SMF or Photobucket do.


Eric

***EDIT*** BTW: running 2 browser tabs with one viewing who's on line works fine...been doing it since I saw Jeanie's post.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 16, 2010)

I never have to login here. Even before I because a admin. I just put the check box in the remember me and I never have to log in.


----------

